# Äußerungen in Internetforen - Ende der Foren oder quo vadis?



## Dr.J (9. Jan. 2007)

Die Verantwortlichkeit für die in Internetforen getätigten Äußerungen richten sich nach den allgemeinen Gesetzen sowie nach dem, auf der Grundlage der Richtlinie des EU-Parlaments und des EU-Rates, ergangenem Gesetz über die Nutzung von Telediensten und dem Staatsvertrag über Mediendienste.
Das Urteil des LG Hamburg vom 2.12.2005 (Az. 324 O 721/05) hat bundesweit erhebliches Aufsehen erregt. Im Urteil wurde die Auffassung vertreten, daß der Betreiber eines Internetforums eine “Gefahrenquelle” betreibe und daher grundsätzlich verpflichtet sei, alle Meinungen (Postings oder Posts) vor dem Einstellen ins Forum auf eventuelle Rechtswidrigkeiten zu überprüfen. Dies dürfte bei vielen der größeren Foren mit mehreren tausend Postings pro Tag ein erhebliches Unterfangen darstellen. In dieser Konsequenz hätten die Internetforen nahezu jedweden Betrieb einstellen müssen, da die dafür erforderliche Anzahl von Personal zur Kontrolle (ob als Angestellte oder ehrenamtlich Tätige sei einmal dahingestellt) unbezahlbar ist.

*Diese Ansicht wurde vom Hanseatischen OLG im Berufungsverfahren nicht geteilt.*

Das OLG sieht die Foren im Grundsatz als “Markt der Meinungen” an und tendiert zu der Auffassung, daß den Forenbetreiber eine Pflicht zur vorherigen Prüfung der Posts auf Rechtswidrigkeit ohne konkreten Anlaß wahrscheinlich nicht trifft (OLG Hamburg, 22.8.2006 - Az. 7 U 50/06).
Die Richter sind sich weitgehend darüber einig, daß es sich bei den Forumsbeiträgen Dritter, grundsätzlich nicht um die Wiedergabe der Meinung des Forumsbetreibers handelt und daher eine ausdrückliche Distanzierung nicht erforderlich ist. Diese Distanzierung ist jedoch wegen der gebotenen Klarstellungsfunktion weiter dringend anzuraten und presserechtlich ebenfalls üblich. Die Oberlandesgerichte verlangen grundsätzlich eine unmittelbare Prüfung der entsprechenden Foren und Posts, wenn es schon zu rechtswidrigen Postings gekommen und auch damit zu rechnen ist, daß weitere in diesem Zusammenhang folgen werden.

*Inwieweit der Betreiber dann verpflichtet ist, seine Prüfungspflicht auf das ganze Forum auszudehnen oder das Forum mit entsprechenden Suchprogrammen durchzuforsten oder ob er seine Prüfung auf einen Teilbereich des Forums begrenzen kann, ist noch unklar.* 

Nach der Kenntnisnahme eines rechtswidrigen Posts muss der Forenbetreiber selbsttätig die Inhalte seines Forums auf weitere rechtswidrige Äußerungen in diesem Zusammenhang überprüfen und es bedarf keiner weiteren Aufforderung zur Unterlassung, beziehungsweise Löschung durch den Verletzten.

Diese Rechtsprechung stützt sich unter anderem auch auf die Entscheidung des BGH im “Rolex-Fall” vom 11.3.2004 (Az. I ZR 304/01). Dort wurden einem Internet-Auktionshaus zumutbare Prüfungspflichten auferlegt, falls dieses Kenntnis von etwaigen Schutzrechtsverletzungen habe. Es kann dann bei Schutzrechtsverletzungen grundsätzlich auch als Störer auf Unterlassung in Anspruch genommen werden. Der BGH betonte dabei, daß eine vorhergehende Prüfung der Angebote auf etwaige Rechtsverletzungen, zumindest bei größeren Auktionshäusern, mit Hinweis auf die E-Commerce-Richtlinie grundsätzlich nicht erforderlich und zumutbar sei.
Dabei lehnte der BGH bei der Verletzung absoluter Rechte, zu denen zum Beispiel auch das Persönlichkeitsrecht und das Recht des eingerichteten und ausgeübten Gewerbebetriebes gehört, eine eingeschränkte Auffassung der Störerhaftung ausdrücklich ab.

*Er bestätigte weiterhin die herrschende Rechtsprechung, daß derjenige, der zur Verletzung eines geschützten Gutes beiträgt, als Störer auf Unterlassung in Anspruch genommen werden kann.* 

Eine Täterschaft oder Teilnahme an der Schutzrechtsverletzung ohne Kenntnis der Verletzung hatte der BGH in dem entschiedenen Fall ausgeschlossen. Dafür müsse zumindest bedingter Vorsatz, der unter anderem das Bewusstsein der Rechtswidrigkeit miteinschliesst, vorliegen.
Generell kommt dem Betreiber die Haftungsprivilegierung nach § 11 TDG bei Unterlassungsansprüchen mit guter Begründung in der BGH-Entscheidung nicht zu Gute. So lehnte das OLG Düsseldorf trotz der Befürchtung auf künftige Rechtsverletzungen eine weitergehende Prüfungspflicht durch den Betreiber im Einzelfall ab, da im Gegensatz zum “Rolex-Fall” Forenbetreiber in keiner Weise wirtschaftlich von dem Betrieb des Forums profitieren. Das Gericht wies darauf hin, daß gegen den Betreiber eines sogenannten “Meinungsforums” grundsätzlich lediglich ein Anspruch auf Distanzierung zu streitigen Äußerung geltend gemacht werden könne. Der Streit um die Meinungsäußerung soll grundsätzlich zwischen demjenigen, der sie als Eigene aufstellt und demjenigen, der sich verletzt fühlt, ausgetragen werden. Das OLG kommt dennoch zur Haftbarkeit des Betreibers, solange der Forenbetreiber die Identität des Verfassers nicht preisgibt oder geben kann, was besonders bei den überwiegenden, anonymen Postings in Internetforen grundsätzlich immer der Fall sein dürfte. 

*Im Ergebnis bleibt festzuhalten, daß Forenbetreiber grundsätzlich nicht vor Kenntnis der Rechtswidrigkeit für eingestellte Forenbeiträge Dritter haften.*

Sie können sich im Grundsatz aber zu Recht nicht auf die Pressefreiheit oder der zum Teil formelhaften Distanzierung von eingestellten Postings berufen und haben zumutbare Prüfungspflichten, wenn sie Kenntnis von rechtswidrigen Inhalten haben oder solche gar provoziert haben. Ferner können sie als Störer, neben dem eigentlichen Verletzer, vom Verletzten auf Unterlassung und Löschung in Anspruch genommen werden.
Weiterhin umstritten bleibt in der Rechtsprechung die Frage, welche Prüfungspflichten zumutbar sind und wann eine Meinung rechtswidrig ist beziehungsweise eine Persönlichkeitsverletzung vorliegt. Dies kann nur im Einzelfall entschieden werden. Bei der Feststellung der Rechtswidrigkeit von Meinungen sollte die Rechtsprechung und Kommentierungen zu Art. 5 Grundgesetz hinlänglich beachtet werden, damit der Schutz der Meinungsfreiheit, der im Rahmen unserer streitbaren Demokratie eine zentrale Position einnimmt, zur größtmöglichen Entfaltung gelangen kann.

*Autor:  
Rechtsanwalt
Dirk Könen*

*Quelle:
n-tv.de*


----------



## Joachim (9. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Äußerungen in Internetforen - Ende der Foren oder quo vadis?*

Tja, das sieht nicht so rosig aus wie mans gern hätte. Ich für meinen Teil werde weiterhin fleißig bei IG-Foren mitlesen und mir ständig eine aktualisierte Meinung bilden.

Im Kurzen: So wie wir es bisher gehandhabt haben liegen wir gar nicht so falsch.  Denke ich.


----------

